# dairy goat feed with rumensin?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I have been looking at some goats a local lady has and she told me about a feed the local feed mill has been selling. She said it's a formula that Oklahoma State Univ. developed. I went by the feed mill today to ask about it. They said it's supposed to be a copy of the Intimidator goat feed and that it has Rumensin in it.
Is that good for dairy goats? I thought that was something you give to sheep?


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

I think rumensin is kinda like diamond yeast.. I cannot remember right now.. I have to look it up. Someone can tell you.. I have a lot of things on my mind about my doe..


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

...and it has the added benefit of killing horses...

so keep the feed WELL separated. It looks the same. DO NOT EVEN USE THE SAME SCOOPS OR BUCKETS...

unless you want a dead horse...


----------



## Pamela Jean (Jun 20, 2006)

http://elms.xh1.lilly.com/rumensin_80_label.pdf
you should note in the caution Do not feed to lactating Goats.
hope this helps
Pam


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Rumensin kills coccidia.
It is not approved for the use in lactating does whose milk will be consumed.
Having said that it is approved for use in lactating dairy cows whose milk is used for consumption. Has to the with the lack of testing for approval in goats.
The choice is yours in the end.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info and the link. I did know Rumensin is fatal to horses. My little minis are good at getting into what they shouldn't so I'm sure I won't be feeding it.


----------



## RedSawdust (Mar 9, 2009)

Goat kids are very susceptible to coccidiosis. If the doe is properly vaccinated etc. just prior to kidding, chances are this will be no problem until the kid is a month or better old. If he kid does have coccidia problems, or once it reaches that age, something must be done to control it. There are 2 medicated feeds readily available, decoquinate and rumensin. Both will do the job.
Decoquinate mimics thiamine, and before long the goats system doesn't make enough,and you start having problems. Rumensin doesn't do that. True, it will kill horses, so most feed manufacturers won't use it. - they have to clean ALL thier equimpment thoroughly after making goat feed before making horse feed again. 
We raise Boer goats, so we don't use the milk. We feed ALL our herd feed with rumensin in it. We haven't had a coccidia problem since we started using it, and yes we do do fecals.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

There is no vaccination you can give dams to give their kids immunity to coccidia. Vicki


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Also most kids at a month old are not eating enough medicated feed to control coccidia.


Patty


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It has caused problems for dogs too, so though I don't have horses, I do have dogs that like to snack on whatever is in the feed dishes or barrels. Don't want to take a chance with my Pyrs.


----------

